# need skidsteer plowing tips



## stryker (Dec 18, 2010)

I got a case xt40 this summer and now am trying to plow with it. I don't think there is a float option on this machine or at least the manual doesn't say anything about it. I was wondering if anyone had some tips for me on how to plow. I seem to dig into the ground quite a bit and end up creating an uneven surface that just leads to more problems. My driveway is gravel and hilly. not flat and paved like those I see on you-tube.


----------



## Rod (NH) (Dec 13, 2010)

I am in the process of adding an 8 ft Fisher truck plow to a Bobcat S650 skid. The S650 has float on the lift arms but not on the tilt. That type of float is unsatisfactory to me as I do not want the weight of the lift arms to provide any down pressure at all on the plow. Like you, I have a gravel road and even the weight of the plow by itself is too much if the ground is not frozen completely. My plan is to add a quick-attach plate to 3pt quick hitch adapter to the skid, 3pt lift pins to the plow and a chain from the 3 pt toplink location to the plow. That will provide a float action for the plow that is identical to the situation on the truck. You could also do the same by adding custom lift brackets to a blank QA plate. I'm using the 3 pt adapter because I have other 3 pt tractor equipment that I want to use with the skid. I have the parts for the plow angle hydraulics and am currently awaiting delivery of the 3 pt adapter.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Why not just do all your plowing by back dragging untill the gravel is frozen. Then you should be able to push by just setting the edge of the plow on the gravel and push away.


----------



## stryker (Dec 18, 2010)

Rod:
I already have a plow that uses a quick attach mount to the skidsteer. Are you suggesting a modification that would create a float for that. I can't quite see it. Would be excellent to make that thing float.

RC:
I back drag parts, but the driveway is about over a 1/4 mi long so it's a stretch to back up that far and not twist my head off. 

I appreciate any insights.

I have seen on the net now that some are putting a pipe over the cutting edge to blunt it a bit. That sounds like it might work. Longer rods on the plow shoes might help, too. They don't extend below the edge as is.


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

a lot of skid loaders if you put the lever for the loader arms all the way down they have a detent that you will feel it go into that will be the float position other than that i would put skids on the blade or just use the bucket.


----------



## Rod (NH) (Dec 13, 2010)

I didn't know what kind of plow you were dealing with. The plows designed to be attached to skid steers that I have seen have the QA plate welded directly to them with no float capability. I guess that is what you have. If I had that situation I would consider getting a blank QA plate and adding some brackets to the front that could be pinned to similar brackets added to the back of the QA plate that is welded to the plow. Then use a short length of chain that connects the tops of both QA plates. That arrangement would provide float for the plow. Alternately, you could cut the QA plate away from the plow and come up with some kind of pinned arrangement that would allow the plow itself to pivot on the pins and float relative to the QA plate.

BTW, my driveway (road) is 1/2 mile long, hilly and winding with a gravel surface. I know what you are trying to deal with. You need to find some way to add float ability to your plow. I don't know why the commercial skid steer plows seem to lack the floating ability that is standard on all truck plows. I guess they figure on everything being flat and paved and people actually WANTING extra down pressure for scraping clean.

Just a note though that even the weight of the plow is too much down pressure when the ground is not frozen as it is many times around this neck of the woods. Plowing a foot of heavy wet snow on top of a surface where the frost is coming out of the ground is no fun. The only way I have been able to deal with such a situation is too raise the plow up a small amount so that it doesn't actually touch the ground. Leaving some snow on the road is far preferable to gouging heck out of the gravel surface. I don't use standard plow shoes at all. I find they can only make matters worse in such situations.

I am trying the pipe-on-the-cutting-edge trick this year. Not so much to minimize gouging the road but to minimize digging up turf all over my lawn areas that also get plowed. The turf can get dug up easily when the frost is not deep. Lifting the plow in those areas has only had marginal success due to the undulating nature of the surface being significantly more pronounced than the road.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

If I was you I would try the pipe, and lift the plow so you are leaving a inch or so of snow. Plowing dirt/gravel with a skid can be a pain but leaving just a little snow makes it a lot easier.
Robert
p.s. what brand is the plow?


----------



## stryker (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks for the responses, guys.

My plow is an ASV Posi-Tool. Came with the SS. 

I think I will try the pipe first as it's easiest and cheapest.  But your idea Rod on how to make it float is definitely a keeper. Thanks


----------



## stryker (Dec 18, 2010)

My case uses both levers for the loader. one up and down, the other tilt. would you push them both forward or just the up and down (left hand) lever. I will try it tomorrow, thanks


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I' with Rob, try the pipe on the cutting edge until it's frozen over well. The good news is that there are quite a few informative discussions here about how to install it. The bad news is that the search function here, well, sucks.

As for just floating the arms, it generally doesn't work well, as the geometry of the mast makes the arms ride up uncontrolably.


----------



## stryker (Dec 18, 2010)

tallboardtech: you were right, manual says if I put the left lever all the way to my leg it should go to float. 

jomama: now that I know where it's at, you suggest it probably won't do much good. It is what it is? I will look for the pipe install tips, tho' I can probably rig that, it would be nice to check what others have done.


----------

